# To do or not to do...surgery



## kk059 (May 27, 2011)

I will give a very brief overview of myself. I was treated 14 years ago with RAI due to hot nodules (possibly termed multi-nodular thyroiditis or Hashimotos). Have taken Synthroid for hypothyroidism since that time. Also, I recently completed treatment for breast cancer and have recently been diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis. Though I don't have much of a thyroid glad remaining, due to the RAI, there are a couple of smaller nodules on it. They biopsy was inconclusive as the nodule was unable to be penetrated (calcified). Should I just go ahead and have surgery? I am obviously paranoid having been through breast cancer.
I am open to any ideas or suggestions as whether or not I should just have surgery to get rid these nodules and what remains of my thyroid...not knowing if it is cancerous or not considering my health history.
Thanks for reading and would love your thoughts!
(Yes, I have been to two endocrinologists and cannot seem to get a definite answer--they just keep saying it's up to me.)


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I agree with your doctor's that it is up to you. I had a total thyroidectomy in July 2010. I definitely feel better since having it done. You are already on Synthroid and your thyroid is already barely functioning due to the RAI. If I was concerned about cancer due to more nodules in the remaining part of my thyroid then I personally would have it removed. You will have to be on thyroid replacement for the rest of your life regardless and if you have your thyroid removed you won't have to worry about thyroid cancer any longer, so as I see it in the end it might be a benefit for you. Since you just went through treatment for breast cancer, are you strong enough to undergo a thyroidectomy?

Good luck to you hon. You are going through a lot and I'm sending prayers for strength to make the best decision for you and also for healing.

Patti


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I had a thyroidectomy for Graves in August. healing from the surgery wasn't too terrible, and my scar is getting a whole lot less noticeable. The hard part for me has been adjusting my thyroid meds. Which you have already had to figure out having had RAI.

I was stubborn and insisted on surgery instead of RAI. Hearing that you have nodules over a decade later makes me glad I made that decision.

It sounds like you are in a tough position, and have already been through a lot this past year. Do you have a gut feeling one way or another? For me, my gut told me to get the surgery. So, I went with it.


----------



## kk059 (May 27, 2011)

Thank you lavender and desrtbloom!
I have a consult with the surgeon today so I very much appreciate your input. My gut feeling is just to do the surgery so I don't have to continue to wait and see if these nodules can ever be punctured to obtain a decent sample for a biopsy. I am definitely leaning towards surgery. I will talk to the doctor to see if he feels I am up for surgery since within the past year I have dealt with chemo, bilaterial mastectomy, diagnosis of arthritis. I am only 40 and am so tired of being TIRED. I so miss not feeling up and ready to go each day. I know this may not all be attributed to my hypothyroidism, but I am a proactive person and have done my research and I appreciate anyone else's opinions that have had deal with similar situations!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kk059 said:


> I will give a very brief overview of myself. I was treated 14 years ago with RAI due to hot nodules (possibly termed multi-nodular thyroiditis or Hashimotos). Have taken Synthroid for hypothyroidism since that time. Also, I recently completed treatment for breast cancer and have recently been diagnosed with rheumatoid arthritis. Though I don't have much of a thyroid glad remaining, due to the RAI, there are a couple of smaller nodules on it. They biopsy was inconclusive as the nodule was unable to be penetrated (calcified). Should I just go ahead and have surgery? I am obviously paranoid having been through breast cancer.
> I am open to any ideas or suggestions as whether or not I should just have surgery to get rid these nodules and what remains of my thyroid...not knowing if it is cancerous or not considering my health history.
> Thanks for reading and would love your thoughts!
> (Yes, I have been to two endocrinologists and cannot seem to get a definite answer--they just keep saying it's up to me.)


Oh, man!!! I am so sorry to hear this and let me welcome you with









It is my humble opinion that you should have the surgery. I just read an article about thyroid cancer metastasis to the breasts.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6691901

Sure glad I saved the above link!

I want you to know that we are all here for you; please make yourself at home and I am going to say a prayer for you. You have been through a lot; too much, in fact.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Glad to be of assistance. Please stay in touch and let us know what you decide. You have been through so much and you desrve a big :hugs: and prayers for a healthy future.

Patti


----------



## kk059 (May 27, 2011)

Dear Andros and others,
Again, I thank you for your prompt responses to my questions. Andros...wow thank you for that link to the site that deals with the correlation between thyroid and breast cancers. I also know a study was done at MD Anderson a few years back that did show that women who were treated with RAI subsequently developed breast cancer 10-15 years later...that fits my experience to a 'T'. So, what you presented here along with what I have already read...just further substantiates why I decided to do surgery soon. It's quite perplexing though that when I have brought up this to be oncologist and endocrinologist...they have not heard of this possible correlation. All the more reason that we need to be our own advocates!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

kk059,

{{hugs}} to you - you have been through alot.

When you get your thyroid removed please be sure your doctors base your replacement meds on both FT-4 and FT-3.

Keep us updated on your surgery date.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kk059 said:


> Dear Andros and others,
> Again, I thank you for your prompt responses to my questions. Andros...wow thank you for that link to the site that deals with the correlation between thyroid and breast cancers. I also know a study was done at MD Anderson a few years back that did show that women who were treated with RAI subsequently developed breast cancer 10-15 years later...that fits my experience to a 'T'. So, what you presented here along with what I have already read...just further substantiates why I decided to do surgery soon. It's quite perplexing though that when I have brought up this to be oncologist and endocrinologist...they have not heard of this possible correlation. All the more reason that we need to be our own advocates!!


I am glad you have made this decision and all things considered, I do believe it is the right decision.

We are all here for you at all times and I have put you on my prayer list.

Please let us know when your surgery is scheduled.


----------



## kk059 (May 27, 2011)

Lovlkyn,
Thank you for the thoughts on T4 and T3 replacement. They never speak of that...just the Synthroid. I am on 112 mcg....so it will be interesting to see if and how that changes after surgery.

Thank you to others for thoughts and prayers. I do the same for you! All positive energy helps. Also, I hope I am posting replies in the right spot?...I am new to message boards like this!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Re your replies, yes, you are!


----------

